
Interactive Workstations for 3D Visualization Based on Voxel CPU Architecture - jacquesm
http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/3-D/
======
LargoLasskhyfv
Have nothing to contribute, except: 'Oh! Whow!' because of interesting and
detailed hard-/software history, applied in the medical visualisation domain.

~~~
jacquesm
I read this end-to-end, couldn't stop, super interesting story and in spite of
the huge time difference very recognizable parallels with todays funded start-
ups and the whole interaction with the funding side and acquisitions.

